# Belton Woods Sat 20 Aug AG w/end - that's next w/end!



## viscount17 (Aug 13, 2011)

Called Belton Woods

Tee times are available after 3.00

I have one 4-ball provisionally booked for 3.08 Woodside course - so who's coming?


first three get it

their number is 01476 514315 - caller must have AG loyalty card - if anyone else wants to book


----------



## bobmac (Aug 13, 2011)

Am I allowed out to play?


----------



## viscount17 (Aug 13, 2011)

don't know of any reason why not, you were on Aztec's list and my v-easy still works


----------



## bobmac (Aug 13, 2011)

I believe I was


----------



## viscount17 (Aug 13, 2011)

pm me your AG card numbers. I need to get this sorted Monday as I'm away on business Tuesday - Thursday with no access to the web.


----------



## bobmac (Aug 13, 2011)

I'm away on business Tuesday - Thursday with no access to the web.
		
Click to expand...

Does that mean we'll get some peace and quiet?


----------



## viscount17 (Aug 13, 2011)

I'm away on business Tuesday - Thursday with no access to the web.
		
Click to expand...

Does that mean we'll get some peace and quiet?   

Click to expand...

no doubt someone will be along to keep your spirits up - Tim?

OK that's me and bobmac, and my mate bob from work, one more


----------



## bobmac (Aug 13, 2011)

OK that's me and bobmac, next
		
Click to expand...

Someone else please 
I dont want to listen to his Navy stories  for 4 hours


----------



## viscount17 (Aug 13, 2011)

steady on biggles!


----------



## viscount17 (Aug 13, 2011)

we have a quorum

me, bobmac, bob, and GB72


----------



## G1BB0 (Aug 13, 2011)

Meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

plz 

nm just noticed you have 4 

its Aztecs fault


----------



## GB72 (Aug 14, 2011)

Nice one for organising this Steve, 

As the round is pretty late in the day, I am thinking about a round at Stoke in the morning so as those travelling up from down South can make a day of it. I am limited to a 4 ball though as I can only sign in 3 and must play with those I sign in at weekends. 

I know Steve and his mate are potentially interested. Bob, are you free to make up the 4 or are you busy in the morning?


----------



## bobmac (Aug 14, 2011)

I may have to crawl around the back 9 in the afternoon but I'm up for it


----------



## GB72 (Aug 14, 2011)

OK, shall we aim to tee off at Stoke about 9.00 (no tee booking so we pitch up and queue). I will be up there about 8.30 having a coffee. Means we should be off by 1.00ish and gives us a couple of hours to have something to eat andget over to Belton. Would suggest we eat at Stoke, far cheaper.


----------



## viscount17 (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm in, though I may nick bob's bath chair.









I've txt'd rob - no answer yet but I'll see him tomorrow.


----------



## bobmac (Aug 18, 2011)

Both games now booked. 9 ish at Stoke and 3 pm at Belton.
There'll be tears before bedtime


----------



## GB72 (Aug 18, 2011)

If anyone gets to Stoke early I will probably be in the clubhouse having a coffee. 

Any preferences for format over 36 holes, I would go with either individual stableford or a nice, competitive better ball. Either off FULL HANDICAPS would work for me.


----------



## bobmac (Aug 18, 2011)

If anyone gets to Stoke early I will probably be in the clubhouse having a coffee. 

Any preferences for format over 36 holes, I would go with either individual stableford or a nice, competitive better ball. Either off FULL HANDICAPS would work for me.
		
Click to expand...

You've been talking to Smiffy haven't you


----------



## Aztecs27 (Aug 18, 2011)

So, so jealous  

Hope you have a good one gents.


----------



## bobmac (Aug 20, 2011)

07.20...sun's out, warm, no wind. 36 holes
Today is going to be a good day


----------



## bobmac (Aug 21, 2011)

07.20...sun's out, warm, no wind. 36 holes
Today is going to be a good day 

Click to expand...

I was right, it was a good day.
Myself and Greg took on Viscount and his mate Bob (who has  excellent taste in training aids btw )

We squeezed a win in the morning on the 17th at Stoke Rochford with some good golf being played by all but with Viscount spending most of the round bouncing his ball off the left hand trees 

After a short lunch and a chat with the barman (who is now a new member of the V Club,) we headed off to Belton Woods.

Like Stoke, the course was in good nick with more fast greens to contend with, we again managed to win, taking the series 2-0.
This I have to say was largely down to Gary's good play and some great driving in the afternoon.
I sneaked a few birdies which helped our cause but all in all, a great day.
I even managed to help Steve straighten out his ball flight a bit and was a pleasure watching him hit a straight shot.(Shame he was still aiming off for his hook)

So many thanks to Greg, Steve and Bob for a great day's golf and I hope my feet recover soon.

Ps If you're wondering why Viscount17 hasnt been around recently , he's having problems with his computer and it may take a while to get rid of those dodgy cookies  

Pics of the day to follow in the other section when I can find my camera.


----------



## GB72 (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks to everyone for a great day. I am aching like hell today so maybe carrying for 36 holes was not the best idea. Slight change if opinion in that playing off three quarter handicaps produced 2 very tight matches with never more than a couple of holes in it.


----------

